# Does EVERY thread on here end up in a row?



## Crazyface (Jul 16, 2014)

People start some really interesting discussions on here only to have them hijacked by the argumentative sorts every time. It's a bit childish to say the least. 

Go on start a row over that !!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			People start some really interesting discussions on here only to have them hijacked by the argumentative sorts every time. It's a bit childish to say the least. 

Go on start a row over that !!!!
		
Click to expand...

No, you are talking rubbish


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2014)

Simple fact is too many people are way too precious and can't take it when somebody disagrees with them.

Everybody has an opinion and just because somebody's isn't the same as yours doesn't make them wrong or an idiot.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 16, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Simple fact is too many people are way too precious and can't take it when somebody disagrees with them.

Everybody has an opinion and just because somebody's isn't the same as yours doesn't make them wrong or an idiot.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to add my agreement to the above. (Trouble is I will probably now be told I am wrong, crazy, stupid, bigoted, soft, liberal or whatever).


----------



## woody69 (Jul 16, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Simple fact is too many people are way too precious and can't take it when somebody disagrees with them.

Everybody has an opinion and just because somebody's isn't the same as yours doesn't make them wrong or an idiot.
		
Click to expand...

What an idiotic thing to say. You could not be more wrong....


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 16, 2014)

The forum has a number of issues.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2014)

It can get a bit depressing at times - and boring too...

Some people just don't know when to let something lie


----------



## dufferman (Jul 16, 2014)

If people just kept their keyboard quiet when they don't like something instead of feeling the need to tell everyone why they are wrong, then a lot more threads would survive. Instead, if someone doesn't like something, they'll just go off on one and boom, dead thread.

Some say 'but that is the nature of forums', but it isn't - forums are a place to discuss things, not fight. If you want to argue with people because they have a different POV, become a politician or something.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 16, 2014)

dufferman said:



			If people just kept their keyboard quiet when they don't like something instead of feeling the need to tell everyone why they are wrong, then a lot more threads would survive. Instead, if someone doesn't like something, they'll just go off on one and boom, dead thread.

Some say 'but that is the nature of forums', but it isn't - forums are a place to discuss things, not fight. If you want to argue with people because they have a different POV, become a politician or something.
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing wrong in a good debate/arguement. It's when the losers start pointing out spelling and grammar mistakes or selectivly quoting in an effort to make you look stupid that it all goes pear shaped.


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			There is nothing wrong in a good debate/arguement. It's when the losers start pointing out spelling and grammar mistakes or selectivly quoting in an effort to make you look stupid that it all goes pear shaped.
		
Click to expand...

For once I find myself agreeing with you, oh the shame


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 16, 2014)

It's a shame, and it always seems to be the same people ruining otherwise decent threads with their petty arguments.


----------



## nemicu (Jul 16, 2014)

dufferman said:



			If people just kept their keyboard quiet when they don't like something instead of feeling the need to tell everyone why they are wrong, then a lot more threads would survive. Instead, if someone doesn't like something, they'll just go off on one and boom, dead thread.

Some say 'but that is the nature of forums', but it isn't - forums are a place to discuss things, not fight. If you want to argue with people because they have a different POV, become a politician or something.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the sentiment of your post, but not your reasoning behind it. 
Discussions are just that - they are not always intended to be one-way conversations where all parties are in agreement. How you choose to respond however is a different manner. Some resort to childish name calling and profanity, whilst other use reasoning to uphold their side of the discussion (or argument) to get their point across.
I've never believed discussions should be stifled or restricted in any way, unless for reasons beyond the law - because life isn't like that either. If everybody just "kept quiet" when they don't like something, then you would have a bunch of random opinions - and that's not a discussion at all. And that essentially is the basis of a forum - which basically means "an exchange of views". And we all have those - and we should respect the views of others *even if*&#8203; we don't necessarily agree with them.


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 16, 2014)

It always seems to be when LiverpoolPhil joins the convo and it doesn't seem to be his fault, but everyone seems to jump on him, when he says some interesting stuff. totally unjust and the antagonists should take a good look at them selves before picking fault with others comments. As Fish said a good debate is interesting, personal insults are not.


----------



## woody69 (Jul 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			losers selectivly make you look stupid
		
Click to expand...

It's spelt "selectiv*e*ly" dummy


----------



## rosecott (Jul 16, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I would like to add my agreement to the above. (Trouble is *I will probably now be told *I am wrong, crazy, stupid, bigoted, soft, liberal or whatever).
		
Click to expand...

You need telling?


----------



## Rooter (Jul 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			There is nothing wrong in a good debate/*argument*. It's when the losers start pointing out spelling and grammar mistakes or *selectively* quoting to make you look pear shaped.
		
Click to expand...

Edited and spell checked for you paddy!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 16, 2014)

I find it interesting that the two longest threads posted on here were of a 'powder keg' variety.

Proof that we can behave ourselves sometimes.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 16, 2014)

Wait til the winter 

A few of us had this discussion at the last meet . most forumers know who these people are and we even agreed you kinda know the posts that will go south fast .. 
Its a pity really because its a good forum with a good ole bunch on it ..


I couldnt be botherd arguing with the Mrs most of the time , im not gona wast my life arguing with strangers over something thats not really important
For the record if i want my speeeeling or grammur cheched il go to an grammeer or spellling forum .. TA :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Jul 16, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Wait til the winter 

A few of us had this discussion at the last meet . most forumers know who these people are and we even agreed you kinda know the posts that will go south fast ..
		
Click to expand...

Oh god yeh, remember last year when the weather was terrible nationwide, it was like the world cup of pedantry and bickering!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 16, 2014)

rosecott said:



			You need telling?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, after all I am married so I have got someone to do that for me.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 16, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Oh god yeh, remember last year when the weather was terrible nationwide, it was like the world cup of pedantry and bickering!
		
Click to expand...

Yep even the gaffer had to step in and rap knuckles     (not an american music star by the way)


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 16, 2014)

You lot wanna try the Coventry City forum. With everything going on at the club fans have nothing to do but argue. Even the most inane thread will end up 10-20 pages long and it's all arguing about nonsense.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 16, 2014)

Is this the five minute argument thread, or the full half hour...

I'm always amazed by the certainty with which opinions are expressed. This or that 'definitely' helped my scores, distance etc etc.

Apart from manufacturers distance claims (ironically, but they are tested on robots), nothing in our golf can ever be remotely provable, but reading the the threads here I find myself constantly thinking 'really?, how you know? Oh, so it only works when it works? etc etc. I think it can be a bit of a red rag to a bull when someone is spouting this sort of stuff.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 16, 2014)

I think the simple answer is that it is an internet forum.  And they are all mostly the same, whether people be discussing golf, cricket, hifis or what is the best bad boy exhausts on a souped up Vauxhall Corsa.  People have different personalities and some people are naturally argumentative, may be even frustrated due to their day to day life/work/marriage/current standard of golf. And the anonymity of an internet forum is a easy way to unleash those arguments or off load some vitriol at times.

To be fair there have been some spectacularly stupid statements made on here (often in the out of bounds section, IMHO of course) and others have picked them up on it and challenged them, either using sarcasm or vitriol. 

To me it's more pettiness than the all out abuse that is the worst (yes I know, pot, kettle, black), as the abuse often gets clamped down on pretty well by he mods.  And some people can't just let it lie (not you again Mr kettle).


----------



## chellie (Jul 16, 2014)

Does seem to be loads of "handbags at dawn" at the moment.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lots of keyboard warriors


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 16, 2014)

The main problem is that one poster will say A, another will argue that it's B.
Then they will continue to argue A B A B B A A B A....

Saying the same thing over and over again rarely results in the B camp deciding that OK, it's A

I belong to a curtain making forum, and have never read a thread arguing about Herringbone stitch versus Blind stitch.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 16, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I belong to a curtain making forum, and have never read a thread arguing about Herringbone stitch versus Blind stitch.
		
Click to expand...

Only because you'd need to be a total idiot to use a Blind stitch for curtains!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 16, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Only because you'd need to be a total idiot to use a Blind stitch for curtains! 

Click to expand...

you sure I thought it was the other way around!


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I belong to a curtain making forum, and have never read a thread arguing about Herringbone stitch versus Blind stitch.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you get 'drawn' into a few arguments though


----------



## Rooter (Jul 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			I bet you get 'drawn' into a few arguments though 

Click to expand...

They probably know where to Draw the line though, wont argue blind about stuff. Just tie them selves back and watch the posts drop.

I am pretty sure there wont be many exPLEATives though...


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2014)

Rooter said:



			They probably know where to Draw the line though, wont argue blind about stuff. Just tie them selves back and watch the posts drop.

I am pretty sure there wont be many exPLEATives though...
		
Click to expand...

Is that your 'closing' argument?


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2014)

North Mimms said:



*I belong to a curtain making forum,* and have never read a thread arguing about Herringbone stitch versus Blind stitch.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair it must be difficult to argue with yourself


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 16, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			You lot wanna try the Coventry City forum. With everything going on at the club fans have nothing to do but argue. Even the most inane thread will end up 10-20 pages long and it's all arguing about nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

How is Elvis doing?
You got a good one there.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 16, 2014)

I hold my hands up as being someone who has strong opinions on certain topics and it will not be easy to change my views (although not impossible).

Something I try very hard not to do is make personal insults or ridicule those with a different view(Probably most people).   It can be very hard here at times though as some do revert to name calling if you disagree with them.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			Is that your 'closing' argument?
		
Click to expand...

yes, otherwise it will loop around and around. net issue is people coming in after going out on the sash all night and then coming home and going on liner.


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2014)

Rooter said:



			yes, otherwise it will loop around and around. net issue is people coming in after going out on the sash all night and then coming home and going on liner.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know, it always comes off the rails then, but you can't help getting hooked and then swish, your in full mode again


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 16, 2014)

OMG you guys are killing me....


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 16, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			How is Elvis doing?
You got a good one there.
		
Click to expand...

With the squad he had up until January we were looking like hitting the playoffs even after a 10 point deduction, but we sold our joint top striker and the other one got injured in January and we struggled to stay in the league.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			Yeah I know, it always comes off the rails then, but you can't help getting hooked and then swish, your in full mode again
		
Click to expand...

I blame eastern european migrants. Mainly the Poles....


----------



## DaveM (Jul 16, 2014)

I will always discuss with an open mind. If I'm proved wrong. So what, it's happened before and no doubt will happen again. That how you learn new things.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 16, 2014)

Would you lot pull yourselves together and stop making curtain puns!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 16, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Would you lot pull yourselves together and stop making curtain puns!
		
Click to expand...

Winner!


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I blame eastern european migrants. Mainly the Poles....
		
Click to expand...

You must be blind, its all Ricky Valances fault...


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Would you lot pull yourselves together and stop making curtain puns!
		
Click to expand...

I was drawn into it...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			I was drawn into it...
		
Click to expand...

Well thats curtains for this thread.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 16, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Winner! 

Click to expand...

Trouble is, curtain making has so many weird terms (like golf) that most would only work with a local audience.
I've got loads more puns involving goblets, triples and bump....


----------



## Rooter (Jul 16, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I've got loads more puns involving goblets, triples and bump....
		
Click to expand...

Were they the dudes from Trumpton?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 16, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Were they the dudes from Trumpton?
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## londonlewis (Jul 16, 2014)

Good thread and good point. 

I don't have an issue with people starting heated debates on threads. I also admit that I do enjoy getting involved and can be opinionated. 

I'm definitely not a fan of people pointing out spelling mistakes or correcting grammar as part of their response; it smacks of 'I've not got a strong argument so I'll make you look a bit thick'. 
Some individuals are either dyslexic, typing too quickly or they couldn't care less if the spell a word wrong because you know what they meant to write anyway. 

I do appreciate that some (a lot of) threads get hijacked, which I imagine is frustrating for the OP.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			The main problem is that one poster will say A, another will argue that it's B.
Then they will continue to argue A B A B B A A B A....
.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to point out, but you've spelt ABBA wrong.

Being a curtain officianado, was you're favourite song "Ring,ring".


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 16, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's a shame, and it always seems to be the same people ruining otherwise decent threads with their petty arguments.
		
Click to expand...

Name and shame!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 16, 2014)

Rooter said:



			yes, otherwise it will loop around and around. net issue is people coming in after going out on the sash all night and then coming home and going on liner.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Yeah I know, it always comes off the rails then, but you can't help getting hooked and then swish, your in full mode again
		
Click to expand...

You two need to pull yourselves together!!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 16, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			Good thread and good point. 

I don't have an issue with people starting heated debates on threads. I also admit that I do enjoy getting involved and can be opinionated. 

I'm definitely not a fan of people pointing out spelling mistakes or correcting grammar as part of their response; it smacks of 'I've not got a strong argument so I'll make you look a bit thick'. 
Some individuals are either dyslexic, typing too quickly or they couldn't care less if the spell a word wrong because you know what they meant to write anyway. 

I do appreciate that some (a lot of) threads get hijacked, which I imagine is frustrating for the OP.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure you've used the semicolon correctly there.


----------



## matt71 (Jul 16, 2014)

.


----------



## dufferman (Jul 16, 2014)

nemicu said:



			I agree with the sentiment of your post, but not your reasoning behind it. 
Discussions are just that - they are not always intended to be one-way conversations where all parties are in agreement. How you choose to respond however is a different manner. Some resort to childish name calling and profanity, whilst other use reasoning to uphold their side of the discussion (or argument) to get their point across.
I've never believed discussions should be stifled or restricted in any way, unless for reasons beyond the law - because life isn't like that either. If everybody just "kept quiet" when they don't like something, then you would have a bunch of random opinions - and that's not a discussion at all. And that essentially is the basis of a forum - which basically means "an exchange of views". And we all have those - and we should respect the views of others *even if*&#8203; we don't necessarily agree with them.
		
Click to expand...

It's just a case of debating / discussing not fighting. I'm all up for a good discussion about why ProV1s are the best ball in golf, or why they're not for that matter, but when it becomes a fight over who's got money to spend on them or who deserves to play them the whole thread descends into petty tit-for-tat. And that's usually when I dip out of the conversation. 

I remember I had one argument with someone (I know who but won't name and shame) about Ian Poulter when I first joined here, and it was obvious that person was just responding to get a rise out of me, not to discuss how he did historically in the Ryder Cup. After probably looking very foolish for continuing the 'discussion', I decided I'd not be pulled into something like that again!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2014)

Loving the curtain puns  im normally blind to them


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			You must be blind, its all Ricky Valances fault...
		
Click to expand...

Valance is part of a bed spread innit? so bed spread forum!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2014)

Been on the end of a few run ins and probably caused a few in my time. Skin of a rhino though and if I took everything people said to heart I'd have given up golf and left hear yonks ago (so you'll have to try harder :ears:). To be honest I do try and argue rationally for the most part and explain my point of view. I'm not so intransigent that I can't accept it may be wrong at times. There are on here who still subscribe to the "my way or no way" but by and large I'm happy. I've been on worse forums and even the winter of discontent brought some funny stuff, albeit unintentionally, along the way


----------



## Chisteve (Jul 16, 2014)

Things can get very misinterpreted on forums as in emails, you tend to get everywhere and a lot of people like to have a good wind up, it never works over this medium

For every action there is a reaction and further reactions - daft really as we chose our friends - over this medium you don't generally know each over - if you do then its even better to wind up others for fun 

Anybody who is new to forums must think wow how stupid when it happens  

There is a lot of good stuff on here, shame it gets a bit spoilt sometimes


----------



## JCW (Jul 16, 2014)

Its a forum , people post , people debate and exchange views , sometimes the red mist comes down , other times common senses comes 1st and we let things go either way something happens , would you like a forum that`s quiet , nobody posts anythink hence no debate or everyone just agrees and it ends there , how very boring , we all go over the top at times , i know i do and hold my hands up to it , and your thread has caused debate and some agree some don`t , Enjoy your golf


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 16, 2014)

Chisteve said:



			Things can get very misinterpreted on forums as in emails
		
Click to expand...


^This...

And I've now learnt it is sometimes better to let it stay misinterpreted... As trying to explain yourself can end up as only digging a bigger hole... Life really is too short already...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2014)

In the context of golf discussions there will always be loads of potential for a row between those of us with long golfing histories and a very strong traditionalist stance - with those who don't have these things.  

And the arguments becomes vigorous when the latter wish to do away with; ignore, or change long-standing aspects of the game; and they get heated when the changes sought are simply because what has been doesn't suit the individual who doesn't like what has been and currently is.  And to traditionalists such as I - any perceived disregard of golfing traditions and the past, and a drive for change when my view change is not necessary but just wished for - this sort of thing is guaranteed to wind me up (I speak for no-one else).

And so a disagreement develops and a row ensues


----------



## Rooter (Jul 16, 2014)

Anyhoo, next time its peeing down or the course is closed, get your rants on this curtain forum. It looks a hoot!

http://www.mydecozo.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?35-Curtain-Making-Forum


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 16, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Anyhoo, next time its peeing down or the course is closed, get your rants on this curtain forum. It looks a hoot!

http://www.mydecozo.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?35-Curtain-Making-Forum

Click to expand...


Don't diss the Decozers!

They're an awesome bunch and they don't argue !


----------



## CMAC (Jul 16, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Anyhoo, next time its peeing down or the course is closed, get your rants on this curtain forum. It looks a hoot!

http://www.mydecozo.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?35-Curtain-Making-Forum

Click to expand...

whats more worrying is you know of such a forum:smirk:


----------



## CMAC (Jul 16, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Don't diss the Decozers!

They're an awesome bunch and they don't argue !
		
Click to expand...

cause they all pull together


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 16, 2014)

OP needs to stay away from mumsnet. They know how to have a good row there, especially when prodded


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 16, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			OP needs to stay away from mumsnet. They know how to have a good row there, especially when prodded 

Click to expand...

Mumsnet is scary.

Just start a thread about vaccination, and it will make the famous HNSP thread look like total harmony


----------



## Chisteve (Jul 16, 2014)

Curtain making forum ! 

Cool ................:rofl:


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 16, 2014)

Chisteve said:



			Curtain making forum ! 

Cool ................:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Actually more interesting than some golf ones....


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 16, 2014)

Always makes me think of this.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 16, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Mumsnet is scary.

Just start a thread about vaccination, and it will make the famous HNSP thread look like total harmony
		
Click to expand...

Mumsnet is mental, my mrs was looking at it, and babycentre, thats even worse! full of moaning pregnant women with swollen ankles (or Fankles as i call them (Fat Ankles))


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Chisteve said:



			Curtain making forum ! 

Cool ................:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm hemming my bets on that one and not hanging around to be drawn into a blind net.


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Valance is part of a bed spread innit? so bed spread forum!
		
Click to expand...

erm, no, its the bit at the top of the curtains that hides the rail ect, why do I know this


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			erm, no, its the bit at the top of the curtains that hides the rail ect, why do I know this 

Click to expand...

Disappointed Fishy, i thought you was a mans man...


----------



## JCW (Jul 16, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Disappointed Fishy, i thought you was a mans man...
		
Click to expand...


His wife wears the pants and him the shorts ...............fool me too


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Disappointed Fishy, i thought you was a mans man...
		
Click to expand...




JCW said:



			His wife wears the pants and him the shorts ...............fool me too
		
Click to expand...

Don't be under any illusion lads, just got in from playing in a matchplay, HID been at work all day and my dinner is ready when I just got in, off lunchtime tomorrow down to the south coast to Play Cooden Beach on Friday, arrive home in middle of the night (Friday) and got a 1pm tee time at my club on Saturday......who wears the pants? :mmm: :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			Don't be under any illusion lads, just got in from playing in a matchplay, HID been at work all day and my dinner is ready when I just got in, off lunchtime tomorrow down to the south coast to Play Cooden Beach on Friday, arrive home in middle of the night (Friday) and got a 1pm tee time at my club on Saturday......who wears the pants? :mmm: :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you've not asked the wife yet???


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			Don't be under any illusion lads, just got in from playing in a matchplay, HID been at work all day and my dinner is ready when I just got in, off lunchtime tomorrow down to the south coast to Play Cooden Beach on Friday, arrive home in middle of the night (Friday) and got a 1pm tee time at my club on Saturday......who wears the pants? :mmm: :thup:
		
Click to expand...

But she's got a vicious swarm of horseflys!


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Obviously you've not asked the wife yet???
		
Click to expand...

I had to ask her to get the money, I'm a kept man :smirk: 



pbrown7582 said:



			But she's got a vicious swarm of horseflys!
		
Click to expand...

I've got my jungle spray now, nothing came near me today but at times it felt like I was really in the jungle


----------



## the hammer (Jul 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			I had to ask her to get the money, I'm a kept man :smirk: 



I've got my jungle spray now, nothing came near me today but at times it felt like I was really in the jungle 

Click to expand...


fish, crazyface, the OP,only the very same who fired his ball into the group In front at hillside,Tried causing an argument there too!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 16, 2014)

the hammer said:



			fish, crazyface, the OP,only the very same who fired his ball into the group In front at hillside,Tried causing an argument there too!

Click to expand...

Into!!!!!! It bounced through us about 6 feet from Someone's head!


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 16, 2014)

the hammer said:



			fish, crazyface, the OP,only the very same who fired his ball into the group In front at hillside,Tried causing an argument there too!

Click to expand...


The man was on a mission that day. Not only did he play hillside, on the 17th he tried to play birkdale too   :rofl:


----------



## the hammer (Jul 16, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Into!!!!!! It bounced through us about 6 feet from Someone's head! 

Click to expand...

Was a cracking drive, it must be said. Dave was doing his lipstick at the time.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a favourite quote along the lines of " I have splinters on me ass through sitting on the fence through trying to see both sides" I am no Einstein and education in all forms I find interesting. I do not mind being shown the error of my comments or opinions. I have not ragged it, bagged it and shagged it the day before someone else. And it didn't have more hairs on it's back either.

however this forum as does many others I have visited over the years has it's fair share of "individuals". There's plenty of room for them. If you don't like them/ there comments well you know exactly were you stand with them. You don't have to reply to them and feed the monster. Quoting his quotes feeds the monster.

what does rankle me is a couple of weeks ago, someone on here tried "setting me up" fortunately a "friend"on here tipped me off (who I owe big style). What is that all about?

paint it polish it or varnish it, it's still a turd. If people are not happy with something that anyone on here has said then please be an adult and pm them and ask them to think about what they have said or rephrase it. But trying to stitch someone up on here for whatever reason is immature.

 Having said all that this Forum is the gators tators


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 17, 2014)

i tend not to argue because i know every one who disagrees with me is wrong.


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			The man was on a mission that day. Not only did he play hillside, on the 17th he tried to play birkdale too   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It was only because someone pointed out Alan Hansons house, I thought it would be my only chance to nobble him if he was sunbathing in the garden 

:smirk:


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Into!!!!!! It bounced through us about 6 feet from Someone's head! 

Click to expand...

It was Spuds 5th shot at least, we thought he must be miles away by then


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			It was Spuds 5th shot at least, we thought he must be miles away by then 

Click to expand...


:rofl:


 a 357yd par 4 (almost drive the green territory with the sdlr)  and we were waiting to play approaches.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			It was Spuds 5th shot at least, we thought he must be miles away by then 

Click to expand...

Plus I thought it had gone in the pond.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 17, 2014)

Westwood Fish?


----------



## rosecott (Jul 17, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			Westwood Fish?
		
Click to expand...

What's a Westwood Fish?

One that's a bit fleshy round the middle and doesn't quite live up to expectation?


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			Westwood Fish?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, let me get this w'end out the way first, its still firmly in my diary.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 17, 2014)

Excellent. There are a few staying over in the TL over at Newcastle -under - lyme and trying to sort a game for the Saturday.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 17, 2014)

rosecott said:



			What's a Westwood Fish?

One that's a bit fleshy round the middle and doesn't quite live up to expectation?
		
Click to expand...

It's a Carp with an awful short game!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2014)

My Mrs calls him the delivery man. [UPS]


----------

